
Let's finally get good Chromium window borders on Ubuntu - nebrelbug
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/g/chromium-discuss/c/e5BVeg88wZI
======
fsckboy
the origin of the term bike shedding refers to the way groups of people's
attention is overly drawn to the form of the interface edges--let's call them
borders--of the space designed functionally to contain the bikes, when in fact
all the most important parts of the project are what is in the interior space
of the bike shed, that which is within the borders.

~~~
nebrelbug
Haha true, and I'd definitely agree that Chromium's borders are one of the
least important parts of the software.

However, just because something is less important than something else doesn't
mean it's not worth changing.

I doubt most businesses would leave lots of ugly graffiti on the side of their
bike shed, even though actual business operations were much more important.

Bike shedding refers to being so distracted by unimportant details that
important business isn't taken care of. It's possible to give the shed a good
coat of paint once in a while while still taking care of more important
matters.

~~~
fsckboy
but I'm also one of the people who likes borders the way they used to be, with
visual indication of where you can click with your mouse and I also use focus-
follows-mouse, so I like to light up the border of the active window. So, to
me, this isn't bike shedding, it's bike shredding.

